

Ask HN: Good design critiquing sites? - jmduke

Besides &#x2F;r&#x2F;design_critiques, Google hasn&#x27;t revealed any that seemed respectable&#x2F;functional: anyone with experience in this area have a few links to offer?  I&#x27;m looking for feedback on my redesigned personal blog.
======
diggan
Behance is a portfolio/showcase-site where you can show your work and other
people can comment on the things you post

[http://www.behance.net/](http://www.behance.net/)

------
revorad
Try [https://news.layervault.com/](https://news.layervault.com/)

------
7beersonthewall
[http://www.awwwards.com/](http://www.awwwards.com/)

